# Surfing Slideshow



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is from my new site; I'm slowly building it up: http://www.santabarbarasurfer.com/index.php/photo_of_the_day/


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Some great photos in there Jon!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very awesome pictures


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

no pictures... just showing blank?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Love your work Jon. Keep it up.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> Love your work Jon. Keep it up.


 are you saying that link works?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

ChampagneKitty said:


> are you saying that link works?


Yes


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ChampagneKitty said:


> no pictures... just showing blank?


Do you have a flash player? You need one to view...


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Jon. Youre a monsterous inspiration!!!!

You ****ing rock like tidal waves!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

The Otherside said:


> Jon. Youre a monsterous inspiration!!!!
> 
> You ****ing rock like tidal waves!


x10000 Jon is a pimp from birth


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I learned most of what I know about photography from my friends here at Bimmerfest...

Here's a cool shot I captured a few weeks ago:

The light was terrible (gray and drizzly), but with the 300mm f/2.8L IS I still managed to get some keepers.


----------



## robguz (Sep 13, 2009)

*Good E36 Mechanics in SB*

Hey Jon, I see you're in Santa Barbara. I just bought a '93 318is and I'm looking for a good independent mechanic in the area. Any suggestions?

Btw I'm thinking of getting a roof rack and I came across this picture:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=95016&d=1166675216

Thats yours right? Totally dig it, and a great spot for a photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

robguz said:


> Hey Jon, I see you're in Santa Barbara. I just bought a '93 318is and I'm looking for a good independent mechanic in the area. Any suggestions?
> 
> Btw I'm thinking of getting a roof rack and I came across this picture:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=95016&d=1166675216
> ...


HP Autowerkes is the only choice for shops in SB!


----------



## robguz (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks! do they do basic maintenance or just high end stuff?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

robguz said:


> thanks! do they do basic maintenance or just high end stuff?


Rob,

They do just about everything. The two technicians both worked with me at the BMW dealership here in SB for years before opening their shop. Great guys too...

Feel free to call them and use my name as a referral.

A lower-cost option would be to visit my friend Kevin who runs a smaller shop at the American Fuel station on De La Vina St.


----------

